# Okay top guns for IPSC in 9mm, 40cal and .45



## Kiwijon (Sep 29, 2006)

Back ground on me inherited my Grand Dad's USMC issue .45 about three months ago, (which no one knew he had) so I took it to a gun smith had it serviced registered and got my self a gun liscense (to be nice and legal)and started shooting at the local range and well I love it and now shoot high 80's low 90's in the range comps... 

So now I want to get some other toys so consider this a shopping/tryem/wish list for me... How about a top three in each cal, for use for practical target shooting, full size only, budget nothing more the 1k US each pref under... 

I've been into a few local gun stores but I get the feeling they are trying to sell me on what they have or get the best deal on...

So I want some truely un biased advise from some truely experienced shooters, don't care soa, doa, latest poloy what ever, just want "nice, smooth, accurate... So top three 9mm... 40cal... .45... (other then the 1911 i've already got)

Cheers for the help...


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

You "FIRED" your dad's military issued 45? Say it isn't so. I think I would have cleaned it and cherished it forever. Oh well...regarding other unbiased advice on other caliber handguns. The choices are many. In competitions I see a lot of Glock. Not really sure that brand is or should be considered the best, but a lot are in use. For me the top three in 9mm are Sigsauer, Beretta and Glock. CZ's seem to be popular and I'm reading some information regarding the FN brand. Other members have their favorites and the list surely will expand. I'm not to versed on the 40 or 45 calibers. I have fired the Springfield 45 and liked it. Sit back, the opinions are about to begin.


----------



## Kiwijon (Sep 29, 2006)

:smt1099 Yeah I fired it (1942 YOM)... After having it throughly "gun-smithed" of course! :smt1099 
But yeah I'm more inclined to treat it like collectors piece now, but since I had to get a license and have it registered to keep it even as a "non operational" weapon, which by the way seemed like blasphemy, so... Then I thought well I better know how to use it to, safety and all that, then it was use it well, now it's a box or two a week... :smt071 ADDICTED!!!!!!!

9mm yeah I was thinking IMO Beretta 92/m9, Sig 226, Browning HP as my list to explore... Tried the Glock 17, hated it, just couldn't get it to "feel" right, but it did shoot well, very well actually in hind sight... But I just didn't like it... But since I know squat about hand guns in general and the market in NZ is pretty limited I figured you guys would have some others I hadn't run across. So please dish em up!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> You "FIRED" your dad's military issued 45? Say it isn't so. I think I would have cleaned it and cherished it forever.


How can you cherish it without firing it? I know I would. If I'm not able to use something I sell it. I'm not a museum curator but rather one who enjoys his firearms. Why would I deprive myself of being able to enjoy it?

There is a large array of choices that would meet your needs. Find what works for you.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Revolver. I have guns That I haven't shot in a long time, and these are family treasures. They all still work just fine. Every gun that I bought for myself gets shot on a fairly regular bases. I still shoot my 28yr old Python for pure pleasure, and relaxation. Don't get no better than that one.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

You do know they make 1911 in all the calibers you listed.

Paraord.com

For me IPSC is 1911  - stiguns.com/ or sviguns.com/


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

My friend has a XD 45 Tactical, one of the most accurate pistols I have ever fired.........and my Ruger 6" GP100 357 is the most accurate revover I've shot (centerfire)


----------



## Kiwijon (Sep 29, 2006)

One of the local gun shops down here had an trail/demo day at the range today... Apart from having the guy offer me $3,500 for my grand dads colt (I had no idea they were worth that much) I got to try a whole lot of toys... High lights... HK USP in .45 sweeeeeettttttt  but oh my god the $$$$$$. Beretta m9 very nice Brought it  ... Sig 226 sweeeettttt  But again oh my god the $$$$$$$$ and ordered a Spring Arms high cap gi .45 with 5" be here in a couple of weeks...:smt1099 

Decided to forget about the .40 cal guns for now...

Also thought i'd share the :smt071 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt011 of the day... The Taurus Beretta knock off, my god what a POS! I put half a box of 9mm through my new Beretta just before I flashed the plastic for it and well purrrrfect  so it's mine now.... Tried to put the other half through the Taurus knock off they had, as a cheaper version before I brought the Beretta and first clip, two feed errors Jams 4th and 5th round, unloaded and reloaded with a new clip, that the dealer loaded and handed to me and bang, slide jams half back...:smt076 :smt076 Guy was blaming the ammo, and I thought well yeah must be cause well that's a dealers brand new demo gun for a sales day it's got to be mint right... So I loaded up a full mag and a short one from the box and the ones I thumbed out of the Taurus mag for the Beretta and rapid fired them all zero problems... One seriously embarassed gun dealer!

Now that might be an exeptionally bad run but holy $*&$%^$#.

Any way thanks for the input, I'll be putting my pennies away for the hK and Sig.
:smt1099 But I still love my Grand Dads .45 the best!:smt1099


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

There are many good 9 mm pistols but I suggest you withhold your decision until you have at least looked at the CZ 75/85 line (since you don't like Glocks, which would be first on my list). I bought a CZ 75 SP 01 about a year ago and find it has the best ergonomics of any pistol I have handled. CZ's are also known to be very accurate and reliable. Many European law enforcement and military organizations have CZ's issued as duty weapons. I have had some of my best results in IPSC competitions with this gun as well. With a price tag around $600, they are considerably less expensive than the German made H&K's and Sigs.


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

It all depends on what division you shoot in.

Most "Limited" shooters shoot STI, SV or Para.

Here's my Limited gun:










For "Open" most shoot an STI or SV.

Here's my Open gun:










For "Production" ther's a lot of different guns out there. Most are low bore axis striker fire types. I'm ordering an M&P to start shooting Production.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

If it were me. I would get a Colt much like your relatives heirloom and build it to my specifications. It wouldn't take very much work. A few add on parts and a trip to the gunsmith for fitting and safety checking should do the trick.

May want to start with a Colt XSE, add grips, ext thumb safety or ambi safety, new mag well, maybe a MSH, then make the sites to your liking, have the 'smith fit a new bushing, tune the trigger, get some 10 rd mags a nice holster and go shoot Limited Ten!
Not a heck of a lot of $$ involved, and youll have an updated version of your GrandDads USMC pistol that a real competitive shooter! 
:smt1099 
Regards. 
Mystro


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Most of my guns have been hunting oriented but I have owned an XD40 Tactical for 7 months and an S&W M&P9 for a couple of months. I can't compare them with what I haven't used but I can say both are very easy to get used too and both will with good ammo and steady hand shoot cloverleafs at 15 yards. Both are in the $500 range so reasonably affordable.

I use the XD in IPSC matches 2 times per month and it has yet too let me down. I am amazed at how many experienced shooters go to the match with un reliable guns. I also practice in the woods around 150 to 200 rounds per week so have well over 2000 rounds through it to date without a problem. I clean and oil it regularly so haven't had any of the rust issues some users have posted in various forums

The M&P9 was purchased so my Grandson would have something to shoot when he is visiting. It has operated flawlessly for approx 800 rounds of various brands weights and hand loads. I haven't used it in competition but have fired it a lot to make certain it would be reliable when number 1 grandson uses it. The selectable grip size is a big plus.

This is all I can tell you about in depth. I tried Glocks and didn't like the feel but that will vary by individual.

Enjoy


----------



## dkjuspsa (Aug 31, 2007)

*Grand Power K100*

Anybody heard of a Grand Power K100? Its been available in Europe and Canada for sometime, but just making it to the US this year. Its already approved for IPSC compitition. If anybody has shot one I would like to know what they think.

If you havn't seen one you can check one out at www.grandpowerusa.com


----------



## jonnymac (Jan 13, 2008)

Kiwijon, One of the guys from Taurus was talking about that model on the GunTalk radio show, The mag for the Taurus will work in the Beretta but the beretta mag wont work correctly in the Taurus and not all parts are inter-changable between the two. It was a while ago when I heard it but i'm pretty sure thats what he said.


----------



## XD45Dad (Mar 24, 2008)

XD45C, and the Sig P229 40 S&W. These are the ones I shoot IPSC and IDPA. Both are very accurate and perform well. I shoot production division. I prefer man stoppers to fancy poppers. That's why I compete with the ones I tote.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiwijon said:


> Also thought i'd share the :smt071 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt011 of the day... The Taurus Beretta knock off, my god what a POS! I put half a box of 9mm through my new Beretta just before I flashed the plastic for it and well purrrrfect  so it's mine now.... Tried to put the other half through the Taurus knock off they had, as a cheaper version before I brought the Beretta and first clip, two feed errors Jams 4th and 5th round, unloaded and reloaded with a new clip, that the dealer loaded and handed to me and bang, slide jams half back...:smt076 :smt076 Guy was blaming the ammo, and I thought well yeah must be cause well that's a dealers brand new demo gun for a sales day it's got to be mint right... So I loaded up a full mag and a short one from the box and the ones I thumbed out of the Taurus mag for the Beretta and rapid fired them all zero problems... One seriously embarassed gun dealer!Any way thanks for the input, I'll be putting my pennies away for the hK and Sig.nd Dads .45 the best!:smt1099


I think I see your problem. You are using clips in a gun designed for Magazines. Switch to magazines, and the problems wil go away.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for competition- in 9 mm or .40 - the glock model 34 and 35
made with a very good trigger for competition - do the research on dave sivegny and see how many championships he has won in the standard pistol production class


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.sevignyperformance.com/


----------



## KGentry (Aug 15, 2008)

*CZ's*



martial_field said:


> There are many good 9 mm pistols but I suggest you withhold your decision until you have at least looked at the CZ 75/85 line (since you don't like Glocks, which would be first on my list). I bought a CZ 75 SP 01 about a year ago and find it has the best ergonomics of any pistol I have handled. CZ's are also known to be very accurate and reliable. Many European law enforcement and military organizations have CZ's issued as duty weapons. I have had some of my best results in IPSC competitions with this gun as well. With a price tag around $600, they are considerably less expensive than the German made H&K's and Sigs.


+1 !!!

www.ghostholster.com is the place to get everything CZ - Angus is a great guy and one of the top shooters in the world - they can make your CZ dreams come true!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> I shoot production division. I prefer man stoppers to fancy poppers. That's why I compete with the ones I tote.


My sentiments exactly. Glock pretty much dominates the matches around here. Alot of them with aftermarket barrels to shoot lead of course. (9mm and 40S&W). In the 45, most are in the single stack div and use 1911 models of variety. 40 cal and over is major class, 9mm is minor. I have seen a couple of SIGs, but they were in the single stack div in 45 of course. Besides production, I can also do limited-10 with the same Glocks since I have plenty of ten round and hi-cap mags.


----------

